# In solitario vs. In solitaria



## Sempervirens

Amici, vi volevo chiedere qual è la differenza, qualora ve ne fosse, tra “ Ascensione/traversata* in solitario*” e“Ascensione/traversata *in solitaria*”. 


Treccani alla voce *solitario *riporta quanto segue:


*c.*Che si fa da soli, senza la compagnia, o l’aiuto e sim. di altri: _gioco_, _viaggio s._;in alpinismo, _ascensione s._(v. solitaria);analogam., nella nautica da diporto, _regata s._,o, come locuz. agg. e avv., _in solitario _(_una regata_, _una traversata transatlantica __in solitario_);con uso eufem., ma ormai poco com., _vizio s._(o anche _venere solitaria_),la masturbazione. 


E alla voce *solitaria* segue questa definizione:


*solitària *s.f. [femm. sostantivato dell’agg. _solitario_].– Ascensione alpinistica compiuta da una sola persona: _compiere una s._; _aprire __in solitaria __due nuove vie_.


Cercando in rete noto, ma non riesco a discernere la differenza, sia l'espressione _in solitario_ sia 
_in solitaria. _Noto comunque che il complemento indiretto_ in solitaria _non si riferisce esclusivamente alle ascensioni...

Mah, sarà che qualcosa mi sfugge ma a me paiono simili. Voi che ne pensate?


S.V


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Semper, ho trovato un'espressione a proposito di "solitario,-ia" nel Dizionario italiano-lituano del dott. Stefano M. Lanza: "fare un viaggio solitario/in solitario/in solitaria". Cordiali saluti dalla lontana Lituania!


----------



## Necsus

C'è un filone in proposito nel forum Cruscate: CLIC.


----------



## Sempervirens

Grazie Lituano, e grazie anche a Necsus. Il filone , beh una domanda e due risposte, una piccola venatura nella roccia, l'avevo già trovato e non mi aveva portato a capo di  nulla.

Necsus, al di là  di quello che si trova in rete, di quello che si dice nei dizionari, una tua opinione personale, quale potrebbe essere sull'uso di *in solitaria *riferito in un contesto religioso (quindi niente che abbia a che vedere con l'alpinismo e altre attività sportive) e per la precisione nel  seguente contesto che parla di pratiche devozionali e altro in merito all'Islam, si potrebbe avere?

Te la sentiresti di sbilanciarti e affidarti alla tua interpretazione?  tagliando corto, oggi come oggi in solitario lo percepisci come equivalente a in solitaria?

Qui sotto il riferimento:


"il movimento rotatorio su se stessi dei Dervisci, particolarmente praticata dall'ordine dei Mevlevi.
Sebbene queste pratiche possano svolgersi anche *in solitaria*, ciò solitamente non avviene. Infatti, in assenza del clero il musulmano è responsabile del proprio Īmān (fede) ed è per questo esortato a circondarsi della compagnia di persone rette che possano aiutarlo a percorrere il cammino sulla via di Allah, come dice lo Shaykh Abū Madyan:

Ah! Dimenticavo... Saluti!


----------



## Necsus

Semper, la rete in qualche modo rispecchia le variazioni prevalenti nell'uso della lingua e i dizionari le codificano, quindi perché e come prescindere da tali fonti?
La mia personale impressione, per quello che può valere, è che nel tuo contesto sarebbe stato più adeguato 'in solitudine', non vedo alcun motivo di ricorrere a una locuzione che tanto al maschile (secondo me più corretto e usato) quanto al femminile, viene sicuramente avvertita come legata a contesti sportivi.


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus said:


> Semper, la rete in qualche modo rispecchia le variazioni prevalenti nell'uso della lingua e i dizionari le codificano, quindi perché e come prescindere da tali fonti?
> La mia personale impressione, per quello che può valere, è che nel tuo contesto sarebbe stato più adeguato 'in solitudine', non vedo alcun motivo di ricorrere a una locuzione che tanto al maschile (secondo me più corretto e usato) quanto al femminile, viene sicuramente avvertita come legata a contesti sportivi.



Mah, Necsus, parlare di pratiche religiose, di momenti di intimità col proprio dio, e mettere di mezzo _in solitudine_, non so...mi metti fuori strada. 

Ognuno dice la sua e apprezzo il tuo intervento, molto meglio sicuramente di un _diagramma piatto.

_E tanto per non dimenticarselo, saluti a tutti gli amici.

S.V


----------



## Necsus

Be', Semper, mi chiesto la mia interpretazione, non di condividere la tua...


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus said:


> Be', Semper, mi chiesto la mia interpretazione, non di condividere la tua...




E te ne sono grato, Necsus. Vediamo se ci sono altri volenterosi che offrono altre interpretazioni in merito.

Grazie di nuovo.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Semper 
Concordo con quanto riportato nel "filone" della Crusca e scritto da Necsus al post #5 (tranne sostituire al post #4 _in solitaria_ con "in solitudine"; io avrei scritto "eremiticamente" o "da anacoreta"). 
Però, se avessi dovuto decidere in solitario D) sui valori da attribuire alle due locuzioni, avrei di certo posto la sola differenza di genere: *in solitario* per il soggetto maschile e _*in solitaria*_ per quello femminile; nulla più.


----------



## Sempervirens

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Semper
> Concordo con quanto riportato nel "filone" della Crusca e scritto da Necsus al post #5 (tranne sostituire al post #4 _in solitaria_ con "in solitudine"; io avrei scritto "eremiticamente" o "da anacoreta").
> Però, se avessi dovuto decidere in solitario D) sui valori da attribuire alle due locuzioni, avrei di certo posto la sola differenza di genere: *in solitario* per il soggetto maschile e _*in solitaria*_ per quello femminile; nulla più.



Ciao, Dragonseven!  Scusa, forse non ho capito bene....  Useresti l'espressione_ in solitario _se nella frase c'è un soggetto maschile, un derviscio per esempio, altrimenti nel caso di soggetto femminile, per esempio monaca (in contesti diversi da quello presentato al punto #4 ovviamente!), useresti in solitaria?

S.V


----------



## chipulukusu

Sempervirens said:


> E te ne sono grato, Necsus. Vediamo se ci sono altri volenterosi che offrono altre interpretazioni in merito.



Ciao, io distinguerei tra_ in solitaria_ come termine tecnico per indicare una ascensione fatta senza compagni di scalata, e _in solitaria _come termine generico e gergale che sottintende_ in modalità solitaria. _In questo senso direi che_ in solitaria _sI possa ormai utilizzare con una certa libertà, anche se mi sembra troppo informale nel caso dei _dervisci_, dove direi piuttosto "sebbene queste pratiche possano anche essere svolte _da_ _soli_".
A rigore, poi, _ascensione in solitaria _potrebbe essere ridonante,  se _solitaria _significa già _ascensione in solitario _o _ascensione in modalità solitaria. _​Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Sempervirens

chipulukusu said:


> Sempervirens said:
> 
> 
> 
> E te ne sono grato, Necsus. Vediamo se ci sono altri volenterosi che offrono altre interpretazioni in merito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao, io distinguerei tra_ in solitaria_ come termine tecnico per indicare una ascensione fatta senza compagni di scalata, e _in solitaria _come termine generico e gergale che sottintende_ in modalità solitaria. _In questo senso direi che_ in solitaria _sI possa ormai utilizzare con una certa libertà, anche se mi sembra troppo informale nel caso dei _dervisci_, dove direi piuttosto "sebbene queste pratiche possano anche essere svolte _da_ _soli_".
> A rigore, poi, _ascensione in solitaria _potrebbe essere ridonante,  se _solitaria _significa già _ascensione in solitario _o _ascensione in modalità solitaria. _​Cosa ne pensi?
Click to expand...



Ciao, chipulukusu! Su _da soli _ci hai azzeccato! Nel senso che anch'io leggendo l'articolo m'era venuto in mente la stessa espressione.

Non escludo altre espressioni che sono state già evidenziate, anche se parlando di argomenti afferenti la religione cercherei di evitare l'uso di sinonimi con troppa leggerezza, ammesso che mi riesca.

Sono d'accordo con tutto quanto è stato detto negli interventi, incluso l'ultimo tuo.
 Tuttavia il tarlo rimane ma cercherò di mandarlo via.

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao, Dragonseven!  Scusa, forse non ho capito bene....  Useresti l'espressione_ in solitario _se nella frase c'è un soggetto maschile, un derviscio per esempio, altrimenti nel caso di soggetto femminile, per esempio monaca (in contesti diversi da quello presentato al punto #4 ovviamente!), useresti in solitaria?
> 
> S.V


 Ciao Semper! 
No, non un derviscio, non è quello il soggetto.  Se no avrei scritto che avrebbe potuto andare bene anche _singolarmente._ 
Scusami, forse ho utilizzato un termine non adatto, ma con "soggetto" intendevo l'individuo, la persona; nel senso di colui o colei che può svolgere l'azione dettata dal predicato verbale.

Per essere più chiaro, userei _in solitario_ per dire "da solo" e _in solitaria_ per "da sola". Ritengo inappropriato il loro uso per esprimere la pluralità di "da soli/ sole".
Anche a me è risultato pensare che fosse più naturale l'espressione "da soli" nel contesto che hai scritto riportato al post #4, ma ho anche ritenuto possibile che se non è stato scritto così un motivo doveva pur esserci: «a dire il vero la locuzione "da soli" potrebbe fuorviare il lettore, cioè costui potrebbe ritenere questa dicitura nel modo sbagliato dal punto di vista dello scrivente, portando quindi quest'ultimo a propendere per l'altra opzione che ha in effetti adoperato». Per esempio, nella frase "Io e te da soli." si intende "Io e te e nessun altro." e non necessariamente "Io e te ognuno per sé.". 
Spero di aver reso l'idea.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Allora faresti concordare le espressioni a seconda del genere del soggetto, se ho ben capito?

Donna= in solitaria (da sola)

Uomo = in solitario ( da solo)

S..V


----------



## ohbice

_Sebbene queste pratiche possano svolgersi anche *in solitaria*...
_Ciao Sempervirens. Provo anch'io con un mio modesto contributo. Devo dire che il testo non mi sembra scritto da un Manzoni... In ogni caso, io userei singolarmente. Vedo che sei restio a dare sfogo alla fantasia, però io non resisto a stravolgere un po' l'originale: "Per quanto possano essere praticati anche _*singolarmente*_, questi riti sono più spesso celebrati in compagnia di persone rette eccetera eccetera".
Ciao.
p


----------



## _Marta_

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Semper!
> (..) nel senso di colui o colei che può svolgere l'azione dettata dal predicato verbale.
> 
> Per essere più chiaro, userei _in solitario_ per dire "da solo" e _in solitaria_ per "da sola". Ritengo inappropriato il loro uso per esprimere la pluralità di "da soli/ sole".
> (..)



'In solitaria' sostituisce la locuzione 'in solitaria impresa', laddove 'impresa' (scalata, navigazione, ascesa, eccetera) è divenuto sottointeso. 
Solitaria è aggettivo sostantivato femminile.
 Riferimento etimologico: garzantilinguistica[punto]it

Credo in una possibile derivazione latina della locuzione 'in solitaria', nel senso di in 'in re solitaria' (in + ablativo stato in luogo) od ancora meglio_ 'in solitaria' come 'in + accusativo neutro plurale di solitarius, a, um' _(moto a luogo).
In effetti ascensione in solitaria altro non è che la salita verso cose desolate, luoghi non frequentati (cfr. etimo[punto]it), la traduzione è letterale.

'Solitario', viceversa, credo mal si accordi con la preposizione in, poiché non c'è traccia di un suo senso come aggettivo sostantivato, se non nel senso di 'persona solitaria' (il solitario), 'gioco solitario' (solitario), che non saprei dire in quali contesti potrebbero sopportare la preposizione 'in'. Al più 'nel solitario' (es. la virtù che alberga nel solitario, inteso nell'uomo solitario). 
Accreditando l'ipotesi della derivazione latina, inoltre, 'in solitario' non corrisponderebbe ad alcun complemento sintatticamente corretto.

Questa riflessione credo sia in accordo con quanto riportato da Treccani: solitario = aggettivo (e come tale non adattabile in locuzioni del genere 'in solitario') vs solitaria = aggettivo sostantivato, riservato ai contesti semantici sopra citati.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

_Marta_ said:


> 'In solitaria' sostituisce la locuzione 'in solitaria impresa', laddove 'impresa' (scalata, navigazione, ascesa, eccetera) è divenuto sottointeso.



Esattamente. Il sesso di chi compie l'impresa è irrilevante.


----------



## dragonseven

Vista la confusione creatasi, credo sia necessario ristabilire un po' d'ordine. 
All'interno della frase "Sebbene queste pratiche possano svolgersi anche in _solitaria_, ciò solitamente non avviene.", il termine *solitaria*, secondo me, non è proponibile nemmeno sotto attacco armato, è un errore bello e buono per due motivi almeno. 
Come è già stato più volte riportato, da sostantivo (o da aggettivo sostantivato) in italiano è considerato solo un termine tecnico dell'ambiente sportivo, per cui sarebbe opportuno utilizzarlo solo in contesti sportivi, e da aggettivo varrebbe come variante di genere di _solitario_ che, seppure di semantica più ampia, in ciascun suo significato mal si combina con il messaggio espressamente voluto dallo scrivente. Ma è pur chiaro che in quest'occasione costui abbia intenzionalmente approfittato dell'esistenza della locuzione avverbiale _*in solitario*_ la quale significa 'da solo' e che sarebbe stata corretta sia per contenuto che per la grammatica. 
Nell'esempio della Treccani in OP, ove viene evidenziato in rosso "in solitaria", si intende 'durante l'attività sportiva svolta da una sola persona' che quindi non ha nulla in relazione con la locuzione avverbiale _in solitario_. 

@oh, bice: Ciao!  Credo che _s__ingolarmente_ (come "da sole") non vada bene poiché si riferirebbe a "queste pratiche". Concordo invece che la costruzione della frase poteva essere differente.

@Sempervirens: Ciao!  Perdonami per l'inizio del #13, ho sbagliato, ho confuso il 'derviscio' con il 'rovescio'. 
Sì, _in solitario_ se l'autore si riferiva ai soli dervisci o a questi e le monache, _in solitaria_ se si riferiva solo a queste ultime. 
Ma ri-preciso (per chi non ha capito neanche lontanamente ciò che ho scritto) che è così per me se 1) la locuzione avverbiale al maschile la si può cambiare di genere, cosa che reputo difficile, 2) mi sbagliassi a reputare corretta solo la forma al maschile ed esistesse anche quella al femminile con lo stesso valore semantico. 

@Marta: Ciao e benvenuta!  Grande spiegazione, non c'è che dire, ma non metterei in mezzo gli antenati  per spiegare l'opportunità della correttezza lessicale di locuzioni nate mentre si masticava l'italiano.
_Solitario_ è anche sostantivo avente come sinonimo _anacoreta_ (fonte: Etimo.it).

Insomma, la locuzione "in solitario" dopo "anche" nel contesto dato vale come avverbio di modo ed è in sostituzione di "da soli" per motivi che ho già esposto nel messaggio #13. 

Ovviamente questa è la mia opinione personale.


----------

